# i hate this : why do some girls think im creepy



## michaell

i have aspergers and possible social anxiety, which is a really bad mixture since im not only socially anxious, i also have the emotional/social intelligence of probably an 11 year old. 

i dont say anything creepy, in fact i really dont say anything at all, yet i still have been called creepy in the past for my aloofness/awkwardness,etc. i suspect that this one girl thinks im a creep since i get the "she is avoiding me" vibe from her. again, i am by no means doing anything wrong or saying anything to make her think im a creep, i dont follow her, etc. 

ive had girls just flat out ignore me too, although most girls arent like that, it still feels like it . like numerous times i say hi to a girl and she dont say anything in return. i have also never been able to to really make friends and connect socially, i have a few acquaintences and i get respect for my intellectual ability, but thats just about it. i simply cant relate to people, i am deficient in emotional intelligence and i cant "put myself into someones shoes" because i cant imagine what my emotions would be in someones situation.

in a social situation i simply am baffled at how to respond. i can not flirt or tease others since i take everything 100 percent literally ( i was always the kid who would answer every rhetorical question because he takes everything literally). 

well im treated well by guys. yet, ever since the summer going into 8th grade girls have thought i was a peeping tom, stalker, wanted to rape them, etc. and I DIDNT EVEN OPEN MY MOUTH. yet they thought this due to my lack of awareness of my surroundings and my general awkwardness. 

i have started to become sexist. i really view women as equal to men and that is what i really want to believe. however i am really insulted by the idea of "it is men that take advantage of women" , i find this super insulting because its not only sexist against men but it also makes me feel even dumber socially because i am way below most girls socially and cant take social cues and i definetly cant take advantage of anyone. i am so socially lost that i would be less confused if i was from mars. 

i feel like ill never get a girl, girls(and guys even) have this huge desire for emotional attachment in a relationship, but this really sucks if u cant read peoples emotions and it sucks even more if u are automatically judged as a creep for not doing anything

i really dont want to become one of those sexist guys who hates woman, but i feel that that is where i am headed. i keep telling myself "not all girls are like that" and yet my emotions arent listening to reality


----------



## Tall Steph

We can be very vicious creatures. I'm guessing you're in high school? They're probably just being insecure and taking advantage of your awkwardness to make themselves feel better.


----------



## starcrossedlover

I dont think you're a creep. =)


----------



## Jcon

let them say what they want i say you workout get buff n scare them away it worked for me and super smart guys like u make me hella jealous u got good future ahead of u kid dont let nothing bring you down


----------



## alex911

Im a normal kid and I dont think you are a creep!


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis

I'm sure you're not looking at this situation in whole. The type of girls who call others "creep" are usually the dumb ones who care too much about how they look, etc. If you look beyond them, you'll see that there are other girls in your school whose wits exponentially outweigh the group of girls who tease you. Pay more attention to them. I went through the whole "creep" and not knowing how to talk thing. You'll eventually know how to talk to a girl and even learn what's going inside in her head when you find someone who accepts you for yourself. When will you find such a girl? Nobody knows. Wait for the opportunity.

From my own experience, there was one nice girl who always tried talking to me, but I didn't know how to talk to her. I found out that the trick to get a girl talking is to mainly be socially considerate. For example, if she asks you how your day was, say it was great or whatever, but also ask her a question like that too.

And if you want to rid your creep status, it might help to do a couple of nice deeds for people. If you do nice things, people will notice. Maybe they'll think something like, "Timmy opened the door for his fellow classmate. What a nice guy!" Get my drift?

If you want an idea of how to respond in conversations, take notes to this: http://www.wikihow.com/Have-a-Great-Conversation.


----------



## Cerbus

Yeah, the school fear of girls talking to guys or guys talking to girls. Just remember that not all teenage girls are *****es. Just most of them. They probably just don't understand and I find that most 'popular' (whatever the hell that means) girls act in ridiculous ways to those girls or guys who may be struggling emotionally, socially, etc...
They enjoy assuming that guys are guying to 'rape' them and follow them all in the name of looking more popular. Overreacting, seriously.
I am a girl myself and find the underdog students to understand me and my problems the best. Everyone else that place themselves within the 'norm' tend to make crap up about those who are struggling for good conversation. It's a thrill to make up drastic lies that someone is a stalker or whatevs...

Stay away from those chicks, whatever, you have crap to worry about and don't need to make yourself look glorious just to appease them. Just remember that not all teenage girls are dumb, shallow *****es, okay ?


----------



## cresentmoon

You sound normal to me. Stay away from the girls that ignore you they're not worth the time and probably can't understand how hard it is!!


----------



## sansd

michaell said:


> like numerous times i say hi to a girl and she dont say anything in return.


Do you smile when you say hi? In a natural, friendly way? I think that's something a lot of people with Asperger's have trouble with, right? I can imagine it being kind of weird if someone says "hi" to you first but they seem nervous or just not very friendly about it. This is part of why I don't generally initiate greetings.


----------



## Slackagawea

I'm reading your post and I see myself 8 months ago.
I can guarantee you this whole you being a creep thing started off as an assumption.
You said something, did something, simply stood in your awkward prescence at a certain
time, reacted awkardly or make awkard eye contact with someone, and bam somebody created an assumption. All it takes for a rumor to begin is a simply little assumption. You're a very awkard guy, you don't socialize much and I'm sure you might even have an awkard pose. All it takes is for someone to open their mouth and say one little thing, and you become a victim. Perfect example: You're attempting to befriend somebody, but due to social anxiety you didn't know how to act or what to say. You might get nervous or say something weird. Now, in a highschool enviorment you are quickly judged by the way you dress, the way you talk, how you look, who you talk to and simply the way you are (awkward) with that being said, not everybody in highschool (hell, modern society) is understanding to people like you. You get nervous, they'll quickly make a judgement on you (why is this person acting like this? He seems scared for a reason.. he's acting weird.) *assumption created*
They talk amongst their friends and now they all have a bad judgement of you. Everymove you make now has significance to them because it's all eyes on you and you're known as THAT guy. Yet, they have no clue what kind thoughts run inside that head of yours, they know nothing. Their root of knowledge is based off of the primary assumption. They' look at you as a creep and every awkard action you make will be seen as a creepy move to them. It's all run by assumption. I've had an entire school look at me in the same way. You're no different from them. And by that, I mean you're fully functional in social situations. You lack confidence dude. Work out, pick up an instrument, find your passion, and as you progress start being involved in social event. do something that will give you some sort of self acceptance and see something to feel good about yourself when you approach a girl. Before you know it, you will be socializing with people without even acknowledging what social anxiety is. I'm telling you this from expirience and I don't see myself as a socially incompatible person anymore. I don't work out, but I love music and play guitar & drums. Most importantly don't ever fall into believing you truly are a creep cause you clearly aren't. If these hints about working out or finding your passion sound easier said than done, you might want to establish a relationship with god. If you don't believe in god or any of that stuff, do it. Do it for the ****s and giggles or with a mindset of "imagine it truly worked? Haha" when you're alone in your room just say "Dear father, show yourself. I want you to show me you are really here".
That right there was my root step into figuring all this out and getting myself out of that social anxiety mentality. God heals all. If you truly still feel lost, feel free to send me a message and I will be more than glad to help you with whatever situation you have trouble with. [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## Slackagawea

Woooow. I just realized this post is over 2 years old...


----------



## someguyaz

I remember there was this really cute girl at my school that I liked and one day I was standing out side of my teachers classroom waiting to get in and overheard her talking to a friend saying "I think he's cute" and then the other friend said "You think he's cute! He's the type of person to hide in your closet and wait till you fall asleep and rape you!" I'm not certain but I'm pretty sure they were talking about me. And of course I never talked to her afterwards... fml


----------



## franwspac

This is what your issue is, I know it has been a real task for you but you need to socialize more and try to be more humorous[with girls specially] and you will get to see the difference.I was also like this in my school but now i am very much happy with my social life.


----------

